# minimum test base on tren heavy cut



## truthseeker (Jan 14, 2016)

hey whatsup, first time on a forum. have used gear on and off for years. I gain very easy but is very difficult to get lean. bc of muscle memory,when I train I get bulkier then I would like.....w or w out gear. thinking of running a cut,dont have it completely mapped out yet so id love suggestions. I am fairly prone to e conversion. basically I just wanted input on the lowest acceptable weekly mg for my test base for a tren heavy cutting cycle. thanks


----------



## bvs (Jan 14, 2016)

I personally wouldn't go lower than 250mg of test per week


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 14, 2016)

yea, was thinki test c 250 tren a 500 and one more compound.......masteron? iv never tried but hear good things......thanks bro


----------



## bvs (Jan 14, 2016)

never used mast myself but heaps of guys love it and it really shines at low bf%


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2016)

200-250 Mg Test base IMO.

Mast is a cosmetic steroid, gives a nice vascular sheen when you're leaned-out. Also gives a bit of added intensity in the gym, but when running 500 Mg of Tren on top of it you won't notice. Mast won't help with your actual cut (diet will govern that) but perhaps consider just the Test and Tren and once you're leaned-out add in the Mast just as you're phasing-out the Tren.

You have run Tren before, yea Mate?


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

Mast and test is good stack cause he lowering shbg. And with tren is wonderful! No need big dosage just 50 mg of test prop and mast monday tuesday wenesday and one day off friday and saturday on and sunday off. Tren ace 50mgED.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2016)

I love running tren at test/tren ratios of 200/400 or 400/600. 

LOVE IT


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes more tren is better☺but effectiv at 50mg ED and of course always with test.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I love running tren at test/tren ratios of 200/400 or 400/600.
> 
> LOVE IT


Care to expand a little?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Care to expand a little?



On what. Low test high tren. I put it in a needle and stick it in my buttcheeks. 

The results are fat melting off and I get retard strong.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2016)

You said buttcheeks...huh-huh...buttcheeks...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2016)

I get better fat lose when I run tren ace over e. So if I was gonna run 400 tren ace I'd also run test ace.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> On what. Low test high tren. I put it in a needle and stick it in my buttcheeks.
> 
> The results are fat melting off and I get retard strong.


Lol I meant why you like those specific ratios.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Lol I meant why you like those specific ratios.



No sides, Desired effects. Less fat and stronger.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

yea ive run tren but not for a couple years. im actualy super exited!!!!what would u reccomend for ai and at what point should i bring them in.....thats probably the worst mistake ive made in past is not enough ai and post.im thinking w test so low shouldnt have to get too drastic on cycle


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

i never tried those ratios w the lower test, i usualy kept the test and tren close in mg......guess i just wanted to see about not getting too bulky. lasst thing i ran was 400mg test c and 600 eq. i know the eq and the tren are different animals but 6 weeks in i was bulkier than i wanted....even w test  alone for maintance i just get thicker than i want.i know that sounds crazy on a forum w big ass dudes but im trying for a harder leaner trimmer look with the end no more than 15lbs over average natural frame my size. im 5'7 183 now but not lean. bf is probably 15% im short and wide especialy in my delts,,,,i get close to 200 lbs my head starts looking small


----------



## bvs (Jan 15, 2016)

Even at 250mg test and 350 tren I still run 12.5 Mg of aromasin everyday. But it varies from person to person, some guys don't need it all and some might need more. Also have caber or prami on hand for progesterone sides


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

yea but not in a long time....its gunna rip me up im hoping. diet will b super clean


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 15, 2016)

bvs said:


> Even at 250mg test and 350 tren I still run 12.5 Mg of aromasin everyday. But it varies from person to person, some guys don't need it all and some might need more. Also have caber or prami on hand for progesterone sides


I think dostinex is more important than aromasin for your dosage. Add masteron for AI or just 0.5 mg of adex EOD. Tren raises very high prolactin. For 250mg of test no need AI or i think.☺


----------



## thqmas (Jan 15, 2016)

truthseeker, everyone is different. But for me, my best cut was on low test high tren in this fashion:

25mg ed testP
50mg ed mastP
75mg ed trenA

I've been on a proper diet and tried as much to keep lifting heavy. Worked like a charm.

Btw, after the cut, I upped the test dosage and took 4 weeks dbol 50mg a day. I blew up in all the right places (still looked shredded).


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 15, 2016)

What about 600 test e and 300 tren?  Tren sides kill me.  At what doseage/point do tren sides kick in?


----------



## mickems (Jan 15, 2016)

I prefer a replacement dose of cyp @ 100mg wk and tren e somewhere @ 400mg-500mg wk. My idea behind it is, to let the tren do it's thing, without giving me sides. I save the extra test for future pins. I may be open to trying different variations in the future.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> truthseeker, everyone is different. But for me, my best cut was on low test high tren in this fashion:
> 
> 25mg ed testP
> 50mg ed mastP
> ...



i wana try something like this.  maybe tren & mast even.  


your smart with that dbol.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> truthseeker, everyone is different. But for me, my best cut was on low test high tren in this fashion:
> 
> 25mg ed testP
> 50mg ed mastP
> ...


This is a very good combo. No need AI, just enough test, and ratio 25/75 is little better i think that 50/50. And masteron for final touch... good!


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 15, 2016)

So you could do test 200 wk tren 200wk for a cut right?  I wouldn't want to run tren too high b/c of the sides and lethargic kills my cardio.  Why not just run test at a higher dose like 500 or 600 and tren at 200-300 per week?


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 15, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> So you could do test 200 wk tren 200wk for a cut right?  I wouldn't want to run tren too high b/c of the sides and lethargic kills my cardio.  Why not just run test at a higher dose like 500 or 600 and tren at 200-300 per week?


It's good at high dose but effective at 250-350 each per week. For limited sides effects it's enough.


----------

